# snails grouping at the waterline



## fourmations (26 Jul 2009)

hi all

i have tiny ramshorns in my tank

for the last few days there have been 100 or so
packed along the waterline at the top corner of the tank

whats the deal with this?

the tank has about 30ppm nitrate at the moment
with presurissed co2,

any thougths

rgds

4


----------



## TDI-line (27 Jul 2009)

There's probably too much co2 (but i'm not 100%), but it's a good way to pick them out if you don't like them.  

I had this when i overdosed with Excel.


----------



## TLH (27 Jul 2009)

I have one spot on the front glass where mine like to congregate and its right where the flow from the spray bar goes. Whether its the flow they like or it just grows extra algae there I don't know but they always hang out there more than anywhere else.


----------



## fourmations (27 Jul 2009)

Hi there

it was suggested to me that its bad water quality
and lo and behold it is, (if you belive tests kits)

I did a couple of tests and I am having a mini cycle

.1ppm ammonia, .25ppm nitrite

i gave my filter a good clean the other day
as it was slowing and must have triggered it
(i didnt clean the media, but emptied lots of mulm
from the canister and cleaned out the impellor)

used interpet ammonia remover at lunch
and will do a 50% w/s as soon as i get home
that about all i can do, right?

thanks

4


----------



## samc (27 Jul 2009)

do you have any scum on the water surface? i had some once and they liked to keep around the surface to eat it


----------



## rawr (27 Jul 2009)

Mine tend to do the same - I just think they climb up the glass and take a while to turn around and come back again once they get to the waters edge, or something like that.


----------

